# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Artrose

## Simone

ik ben 23, ruim een jaar geleden is bij mij artrose geconstateerd
ik heb steunzolen en een orthese tussen mijn tenen.
mijn voorvoeten zijn &#39;versleten&#39; mijn dikke teen staat naar binnen waardoor het bot naar buiten steekt en ontsteekt als ik geen steunzolen en orthese gebruik. 
door de verkeerde stand van mijn voeten, heb ik ook vaak last van mijn knieen, en aangezien ik verzorgende ben, speelt me dit nogal eens parten
toch doen mijn voeten veel minder pijn door de hulpstukken maar mijn hele lichaam is af en toe pijnlijk, knieen, heupen, rug, bovendien ben ik scheef.

herkent iemand dit? wat zijn verdere behandelmogelijkheden?
wat is de prognose?

simone :unsure:

----------

